# Chevy brake pedal soft



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

98' Chevy 4x4 extended cab 454. Guy said he slammed brakes to avoid hitting someone who pulled out on him. Said the brakes were fine for a little while, then they went real soft. I drove it a little and the brakes do work, but the pedal almost goes to the floor. Checked fluid it's good. Any guesses or maybe a diagnosis? Thanks.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Stay on top of the fluid levels. I had an older Chevy that happened as well, and I found about a week later I blew a wheel cylinder. Just leaked a little till all of a sudden there was no pedal left.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

X2, check your lines, cylinders for any leaks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rc2505;1139441 said:


> Stay on top of the fluid levels. I had an older Chevy that happened as well, and I found about a week later I blew a wheel cylinder. Just leaked a little till all of a sudden there was no pedal left.





Cedar Grounds;1139445 said:


> X2, check your lines, cylinders for any leaks


Thanks guys, I did look for leaks in the lines, but it was right after we had been plowing so I don't know if I would see anything. The brake light is on on the dash, does that mean something in particular, other than something is wrong with the brakes?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

It's a leak. Have someone pump the brakes while you check everything over. Wheel cylinders, lines, junctions/connectors and master cylinder. Try parking on some fresh snow if you don't see it, sometimes you can see the drip.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

coldcoffee;1139524 said:


> It's a leak. Have someone pump the brakes while you check everything over. Wheel cylinders, lines, junctions/connectors and master cylinder. Try parking on some fresh snow if you don't see it, sometimes you can see the drip.


Thanks, that's a good idea. I'll check it again tomorrow.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

light usually comes on when the fluid level is low


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

hydro_37;1139934 said:


> light usually comes on when the fluid level is low


Yea, I thought that might be the case, but I checked and the level is within the right range. Maybe I'll put some in and see if it helps. Thanks.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

If it is not a leak you probably blew the master. If you pump it does it firm up (any way I wanted to type this it sounds dirty). Does it slowly go to the floor or quick. Does it stay on the floor. I think some vehicles have sensors that trip the light if the pedal goes down too far too.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

With that year and model, the light is coming on because of a pressure difference between the front and rear lines. Keep checking for leaks. Good luck!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

You might better just buy new wheel cylinders, brake shoes and spring kits for the rear. I am willing to bet you blew a wheel cylinder too. Chances are if one is bad the other is not for off and i am sure the springs are all rusted. Check the condition of the brake lines on the rear axle too, they may blow off when bleeding out the new cylinders.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Leakage! I believe it's leaking from the parts behind the fluid reservoir. Running down the back of the engine compartment. Going to dealer tomorrow.payup I would never be able to fix this, not mechanically inclined. Thanks for all the assistance guys, I'll post up what they say.


----------



## Pushinsnow (Dec 18, 2007)

You have a leaking master cylinder.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Evidently what I thought was the leak is normal. They said a line to the rear or in the rear had blown. Oh well, you make money to spend money.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a 97 sierra with the 454 and I saw you said it was leaking down the back of the firewall, mine did that also and it was the hydro boost, have them check that, I will say it wasnt a cheap fix either, but fixed the problem.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

M & MD Lawn;1141134 said:


> I have a 97 sierra with the 454 and I saw you said it was leaking down the back of the firewall, mine did that also and it was the hydro boost, have them check that, I will say it wasnt a cheap fix either, but fixed the problem.


That was replaced last year. Maybe it's old fluid from before fix.


----------

